# comment regarder la Télé en direct avec iBooK G4 ?



## Tichka (11 Novembre 2015)

J'ai un vieux iBook G4 sous OS 10.4 que je voudrai utiliser pour regarde la télé. Le problème est que lorsque je me connecte sur le site de France télévision pour accéder aux chaines et je clique sur le lien, la page correspondante ne s'affiche pas. Faut-il mettre à jours quelque chose ? merci pour votre aide


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2015)

Peut être essayer de choper le flux avec VLC.
Mais avec mon iBook G4@1,2GHz c'était bien insuffisant pour y arriver

Et c'est du Flash non ?
Avec un PPC c'est un peu bof


----------



## Yuls (11 Novembre 2015)

Je me demande si ce n'est pas du Silverlight sur le site de France Télévision...

Mais effectivement, un PPC G4 ca commence à faire juste pour consulter les contenus actuels, web et vidéos sur le web


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2015)

Yuls a dit:


> Je me demande si ce n'est pas du Silverlight sur le site de France Télévision...
> 
> Mais effectivement, un PPC G4 ca commence à faire juste pour consulter les contenus actuels, web et vidéos sur le web



A priori, le site que j'ai regardé utilise du Flash, puisqu'il a fallu que je l'active pour voir ce qui se passait.
Je ne sais pas si c'est là-dessus que tente de se connecter *Tichka *


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2015)

Au départ je pensais qu'il fallait Flash vu que ça m'annonçait module manquant, mais 2 secondes après...


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Au départ je pensais qu'il fallait Flash vu que ça m'annonçait module manquant, mais 2 secondes après...


Oui, je crois que c'est là que je suis allé.
Tu as cliqué pour regarder ?
Perso, je n'avais rien sans avoir activé Flash. Mais je n'ai certainement pas attendu très longtemps avant de le faire…


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Tu as cliqué pour regarder ?


Non, ça c'est déclenché tout seul.


----------



## Tichka (11 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Non, ça c'est déclenché tout seul.


Chez moi j'ai le titre de l'émission mais sans la fenêtre vidéo


----------

